# Heaven is   ........................



## hypochondriac (Jul 27, 2019)

not worrying


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 27, 2019)

accepting yourself hammer toe and all


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 27, 2019)

enjoying others being happy but not depending on it


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 27, 2019)

relaxing after hard physical exercise


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 31, 2019)

relaxing binge watching a very interesting show


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2019)

I've posted this before, but here it is again.

Heaven is where
  The cooks are Italian
   The police are British
   The lovers are French
    The mechanics are German
    And the Swiss keep the whole place running.

Hell is where
   The cooks are British
    The police are German
    The lovers are Swiss
    The mechanics are French
    And the Italians keep the whole place running.

Something like that, anyway,


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2019)

.. waiting


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 28, 2019)

A Cup Of Tea And Thee


----------



## Wren (Sep 29, 2019)

Freedom


----------



## chic (Sep 29, 2019)

summertime,


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2019)

What's with all the clouds in these heaven pictures?


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 21, 2021)

Heaven is a state of mind


----------



## chic (Jun 22, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Heaven is a state of mind.


Like Paradise Lost?

Heaven is different for everyone. For me the would be warm summer weather, freedom from stress, good health and good company.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)

chic said:


> Like Paradise Lost?
> 
> Heaven is different for everyone. For me the would be warm summer weather, freedom from stress, good health and good company.


I don’t know about Paradise Lost. Maybe that’s a part of heaven that I’ve not been to yet. But summer’s just begun, my health is fine and although I’m alone, I’m in good company still. Maybe I’m in heaven right now. Life hasn’t felt this good since yesterday. You have an eye for beauty, a very keen eye too. You’re kind to share your finds with us. When I sleep, that’s heaven for me.


----------



## chic (Jun 22, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> I don’t know about Paradise Lost. Maybe that’s a part of heaven that I’ve not been to yet. But summer’s just begun, my health is fine and although I’m alone, I’m in good company still. Maybe I’m in heaven right now. Life hasn’t felt this good since yesterday. You have an eye for beauty, a very keen eye too. You’re kind to share your finds with us. When I sleep, that’s heaven for me.


Paradise Lost was a book by John Milton about Lucifer and the fallen angels and how they planned to upset mankind after their defeat and expulsion from heaven. Lucifer said the power of the mind was capable of making a "heaven of hell or a hell of heaven". This would indicate heaven is a state of mind as opposed to a state of condition. But I think condition can weigh in heavily depending upon the individual. Like me for instance. 

And thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)

Thank you too, for your kind and thoughtful response. Beauty is more easily photographed than kindness, it seems but both give me a nice feeling whenever I encounter them. So, you've helped me start my day off on a pleasant note with a taste of each. Many times I've heard Paradise Lost mentioned but it's not something that I've ever taken the time to read. But the day isn't over so maybe I can at least take a peek. I'm sure that I'll make time to view some more of your beautiful pictures. You have quite the collection but it's nice and relaxing to see nice things. That's why I enjoy this website so much. There's so much to see and do here! Feliz dia!


----------

